# Guys it was on!



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

Woke up Sunday morning and decided to do a lil :fishing: figured since it was a low incoming tide that my best bet was the Back side of Pulaski....Way back in the back.....past the Coast guard station. I had stoped at Larry's bait tackle in Port Wentworth and got me a Quart of live shrimp but didnt really need em. The "Trout were Out" and they werent pickey, I ended up with 9 trout 6 of which I caught on DOA's, My first year trying artificials, and definately not my last. They were hitting pretty consistantly and i even was pickey and threw back a couple smaller guys to get a lil bigger. Just when It was getting good the Sand Gnats almost carried me away, so i headed to the presidents St bridge for a lil hook wetting, first cast one trout, not even 5ft from the Bank so i decided to try the same spot again......Second cast my Cajun thunder went under slowly as if a flounder or a crab, so i just sat and waited.....decided not to let the crab eat my bait so i gave it a slight tug, when off went my drag needless to say an over slot sized Red fish 27 inches to be exact, just enuff for a picture, more info to come next weekend because the trout stank up the grease quit nicely.....


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

NICE
Sounds like a blast. How big were the trout?
Those D.O.A 's are awsome.. i got some knock off types from bass pro.. with the mirro finish inside em like the storm shads.. and an internal lead.. cant wait to try em..


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

The Smallest I Kept Were 15...the Largest Was 19 Most Of Them Between 15-17, Tried The Mirror Type I Think Called Billy Bay They Gave Me No Luck Just The Gold With Glitter....ill Be Visiting Clear Water In A Couple Months Maybe Ya Can Give Me A Hot Spot Or Two Tampa


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

nice> Were you on the pier at the waterway???


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

Hey guys, postin from NC here. What is a DOA? Sounds like I might need to get me some of those! PS what is your water temp? Thanks fellas!


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

cylinder...i was back behind the coast guard shack , thru the woods about .10 of a mile where the trail ends......mike they are artificial shrimp, can be used tied directly onto the line or below a cajun thunder popin cork


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

DOA terror eyes (or however its cutely spelled) are the most magical lures in the world. If you are using DOA products, I urge you to add these to your arsenal if you have'nt already...


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Sweet......................I would say your just lucky, but I've seen you fish! 

Emanuel allways told me that spot could be productive..........never tried.:redface:


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Glenn, I learned about that spot from an old drunk who used to stop by my shop and show us the fish he caught from back there. He used really light stuff and threw lures, that was his trick. Ok maybe all beer and painkillers he took.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

Trout MAn said:


> cylinder...i was back behind the coast guard shack , thru the woods about .10 of a mile where the trail ends......mike they are artificial shrimp, can be used tied directly onto the line or below a cajun thunder popin cork


hey man i know the pulaski spot its a nice hole. i was talking about the draw bridge. were you on the little pier their when you caught the red??


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

There is no little pier as far as i know, i was under the bridge fishing the wallll..as far as you FAT BACK, we will get back up this summer, and emanuel ill be seeing you also for the king run.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Cool dude, Panama City Beach awaits. Come down here around April or May and we'll drive over to Destin since the piers here are under repair.


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

You know it "Aint nuttin but a thang" so just let me know when the water temps rise and what i need to bring.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

What tackle do you have right now and I'll tell you if you need to bring any of it. I've got plenty of gear.


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

4 peen reel , 6 peen reel both with 100 lb one mono one power pro high vis yellow, 9500 penn spinner on a 11 0r 7 ft beef stick, also 100 lb high vis yellow power pro 2 small abu garcia bait casters for trout, 4500 penn spincaster on light weight 8 ft ugly stick , plent more poles just dont feel like naming them allll


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

100 lb Power Pro? Poor little trout don't stand a chance. 

Bring the 9500 spooled up with 25 mono and that's all you'll need.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

Trout MAn said:


> There is no little pier as far as i know, i was under the bridge fishing the wallll..as far as you FAT BACK, we will get back up this summer, and emanuel ill be seeing you also for the king run.


theirs a little pier in the inlet by the boatramp.


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

Na it varies, 12 lb mono to 30 lb power pro for the trout and reds, the 100 lb is for melbourne or when the occasional tarpon runs thru the beach as did last year and took 250 plus yards off of my 6 ot penn. Clinder i never fish that pier cause i never had any luck , on the savannah side of the bridge drive down right beside it and fish under the bridge , lots of trout, occasional reds and strippers, plentyful flounder also.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

thanks for the tip dude.....


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

You know you can count on me !


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

now if i could only find the back river pier.


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

Ha Ha HA


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

Trout MAn said:


> Ha Ha HA


...wellyouknow.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

nice catch though man 27in red im impressed.


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

Twas luck!


----------

